# Head goes to the bar



## luvanger666 (Jul 18, 2009)

The pun is a real groaner haha... But I like it nonetheless.


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

nice... I'll definitely be using this one!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That's mean.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

haha i love corny jokes


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Right on!
Your killing me here....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes - and might I add -- a veritable knee slapper!


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

i just saw an animated telling of this joke on cinemax yesterday called "eli's dirty jokes"


----------



## bdf385 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow that is worth a lol


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

Lame, but it gave me a good chuckle! I'll be tellin' this one for sure.


----------

